# Better to plug a sub into the wall or surge protector ok?



## uncola (Feb 19, 2012)

Probably a dumb question. Better to plug a sub into the wall or surge protector ok? I've seen some people mentioning that surge protectors can be current limiting and lower dynamics for a power amp.. is that a myth? What about a more expensive power conditioner?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the rest of your system is plugged into a conditioner then the sub should be also. There should be no current limiting unless it's really cheap or a real UPS where the power flows through the batteries all the time.


----------



## uncola (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks tony


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agree'd, everything must go through a surge protector...including accesory componets, cable lines & antennaes. Electrical surges will find their way in any way they can. Your warranty will be voided if any entry point is not protected.


----------



## Hairsonfire (May 18, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Agree'd, everything must go through a surge protector...including accesory componets, cable lines & antennaes. Electrical surges will find their way in any way they can. Your warranty will be voided if any entry point is not protected.


Unless I am mistaken I am pretty sure that the owners manual says to plug directly into the wall.


----------

